# good pedals. not brackets!!!



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i got some obx R pedals that mount with brackets. they absolutely suck. i don't want pedals that mount like that. i just want to drill into the existing pedal and screw some nice carbon fiber and silver colored pedals on top. the stupid bracket things don't let me push the pedals to the floor and for the gas it needs to be able to  !! i was looking at some made by 5zigen
http://www.xoxoparts.com/images/l/a8.2.jpg

but i don't know how they mount. if anyone knows or has some good pedals that they would reccomend using please do tell.

and if anyone wants to buy some obx pedals, feel free to contact me  

thanks 
all


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

might wanna check this thread out

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24732&highlight=nokya+and+levoc

guy is having the same prob as u


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I had the same problem, but what was causing the lack of travel in the new pedals I used was the screws used to mount them with the brackets. they were SO LONG. I cut them down to size and my pedal now travels as far as it did before. maybe this will help. It was a real pain in the arse, and I remember slicing my finger wide open on that install on something up in the dashboard.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I had those style pedals too they fell apart pretty cheap I have these ones now http://www.jcwhitney.com/product.jhtml?CATID=140452&BQ=sc they screw on relatively thr same way but they are alot sturdier haven't moved or fallen apart yet I have these for about 2 years now so they get the thumbs up from me


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

this style (no pic, sorry) has big holes in the pedals, like six per pedal. im going to find some carbon fiber (to match my carbon fiber/aluminum shift knob) and lay it down and glue it so you can just see carbon fiber through the holes and not the old pedal (cuz that looks stupid as hell) then im taking off the stupid brackets and just screwing these things right into the pedals. that way its safer, and the pedals will go just as far as they did.

now all i need is some carbon fiber. not a sticker, as it needs to be glued on the designed side and would be fragile. i found some on ebay but that's 40 sheets 12" by 12". i just want like one sq. foot of the stuff. ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREAT!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I believe momo pedals bolt in (with drilling). I have a set that has the brackets and even tough it's stayed on there for a long time, it;s really cheap feeling and one of the brackets fell off a long time ago. I would love to get a set of momo's for my car, but the ones for auto are something like $60


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

R-1 pedals are bolted on....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Well... R-1s are sort-of bolted-on. The ones I have from them use four metal pieces that wrap around the stock pedal and then the pedal cover bolts to those. They hold extremely well, don't impede the pedal operation, and have a real CF finish. They were $40 from Race Dezign in Portland.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

xt_out said:


> *this style (no pic, sorry) has big holes in the pedals, like six per
> 
> now all i need is some carbon fiber. not a sticker, as it needs to be glued on the designed side and would be fragile. i found some on ebay but that's 40 sheets 12" by 12". i just want like one sq. foot of the stuff. ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREAT!!! *


now how bout that carbon fiber sheet??


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

when they advertise pieces of carbon fiber they mean the mat that you use when making C/F parts, you would still need to buy the resin/hardener for it and mold it yourself.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i bought some no name pedals from wally world haha. the original kind that are kinda brushed aluminum w/the flat black center. i like em and only $15


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

NissanTuner said:


> *when they advertise pieces of carbon fiber they mean the mat that you use when making C/F parts, you would still need to buy the resin/hardener for it and mold it yourself. *


the stuff i saw on ebay for 40 sheets was already hard i think.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Here's a pic of my Momo Race Pedals that I drilled onto the clutch and brake arms. Since the stock gas pedal is a plastic piece, i didn't want to take the chance on cracking that piece since its held onto the metal of the gas pedal lever. As for the gas pedal, used the existing metal mounts that came with the pedals.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

thanks. i've still got to find SOMETHING to stick underneath the pedals though. they have lots of big, ugly see through holes in them.
___ 
IOOI
IOOI
IOOI
IOOI
L__I

that is what the gas pedal would look like!! hope it shows up
i need something, ANYTHING!!! under those holes so you can't see the pedals


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what about a piece of sheet metal?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *what about a piece of sheet metal? *


not only are you an electrical genius.....
so simple, why didn't i think of that. i had my mind set on the carbon fiber look to match my shift knob but screw it. i'll use sheet metal. better yet, put carbon fiber sticker on top of the sheet metal, then it would be stable too and not tear through when rocks and stuff get in the holes. hey 97ga16de, where did you get all your carbon fiber dash stuff. the stuff you did your rear speaker deck in???


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you can get sheets of c/f sticker @ www.stickercastle.com it's under the vinyl film category.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

thanks. thats perfect. this is what it said when i ordered
Invalid Merchant or Account Inactive.
RIGGGGGHHHHHHHTTTTTTT.....i'll try later.


----------

